# Evu - You OK Honey?



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been thinking about you all week - cos I think I'm right in thinking you were off to Uni this Monday?How are you settling in, whats your accommodation like, I do hope you've found some soul-mates and are enjoying college life. We'd all love to know how you are getting on hunSue xxxxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, Sue, for posting this!(I was just about to post in the thread that Evu started to ask the same question







)Evu -- hope all's well. And we all miss you and are all here for you anytime.Drop us a quick line about how you're doing when you can.Cherrie


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Sue and Cherrie, Thanks a lot for thinking of me. I must admit that the first week was pretty difficult - but I guess beginnings are always difficult. So far I haven´t really had time to get to know my classmates better, it´s always more difficult when you don´t live in the dorms where the friendships and bonds start naturally. School seems to be pretty difficult,too but I think I can manage it. At least my roommates are very nice and friendly, it helps a lot. Unfortunately I don´t have access to the internet in the apatrment where I live and when I´m at school I´m usually too busy. I just came home for the weekend so I´m catching up on what´s new over here. I think I won´t be able to be on the board as much as before but I´ll keep in touch at the weekends. I got some bad cold again so I´m gonna try to get over it at the weekend. I had some stomach issues, too, some problems with stomach pains and constipation, everything has been very stressful. I hope the next weeks will be easier. How are you guys doing? Hope you´re both fine, I´ve been thinking of you, too.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, it's SO great to hear from you, Evu!!Sorry your week's been so stressful and you've been hit by the cold again -- all this must be so hard on your stomach... sounds like a typical first week of college... but glad to hear that your roommates are very friendly. Hope you'll be able to make use of this weekend to relax and get better very soon...You must've missed being able to get online all the time... although I bet homework from your classes has been keeping you really busy. The starting point is always the most difficult -- but now you've gotten it started! Keep on at it and you'll do good both making friends and academically, I'm sure of that! I'll pass on what everyone here told me once (when I was struggling with my thesis) -- whenever you need us, close your eyes for a few moments and imagine that we're all here standing behind you sending you good thoughts and hugs... Big {{{hugs}}} to you and be thinking of you -- drop us a line or two on the weekends when you can Cherrie


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Evu...........I caught the stupid cold too !!!! I hope you are doing well in your classes and feeling better too..........I can't stop coughing and I have to put vaseline on my raw nose too







Mary::







))


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh god bless Evu - so glad things are OK - its usually thinking about stuff that's t'worst bit isn't it. I'm grand - a little concerned about my nephew (but thanks for your posting on that) - I think he'll be OK - just been into Manchester with my daughter Clare spending some of my birthday money (quick - or it'll go on the groceries and owt).Quite understand how busy you'll be - but bob in and see us when you can pet.Sue xxxxx


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for your support, girls, it helps so much when I can talk to you after a hard week - it´s like a soul therapy for me







. Cherrie - you´re right, at least I´ve already gotten it started, hopefully it will be only better in the future. Mary - I hope you feel better soon. Sue - Glad to hear that you´re doing well - I´ll be thinking of your nephew ( he´s lucky to have such a caring aunt!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Never a worry hen. Well I've just got in and had a chat with the wee man - he's tucking into scrambled eggs and playing with his Top Trump Doctor Who cards - so he can't be all that wrong side out. So, hopefully, fingers crossed, I'll be able to see them all next Saturday instead.I'm so glad things are OK for you Evu - that 1st week is always the worst isn't it.Sue xxxxx


----------

